# Antique garden tractor show, Fort Erie, Ontario Canada July, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

No specific date in July 2005 yet, but here is a link to their site to check out later:

http://simplicityva.com/NAPA/Show.html


----------

